# Water & Wood (GTX 580 tri-SLI)



## miahallen (Oct 8, 2011)

I just finished my build "Water & Wood".  You can see all the details in my worklog.

I'm very pleased with the result, a very powerful and peacefully quite gaming rig


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 8, 2011)

This is beautiful


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 8, 2011)

I love your rig, and your office, it's so Zen. 

Good job, seems like you have invested a lot of time an effort on this build


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## mlee49 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, just wow. Excellent build. 
Where's the rad? What rad are you using? I'd love to us a Mora Pro 3 in a desk mod, would go perfectly.


----------



## miahallen (Oct 8, 2011)

mlee49, check the 6th picture down, you can see the three 4x120mm Swiftech rads on the left of the photo


----------



## Maban (Oct 8, 2011)

I do believe I'm in love. One of the very best mods I've seen.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 8, 2011)

Not a fan of windows, especially ones with led's and weird symbols... besides that tho well done


----------



## d44ve (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow... I was prepared to check out the pictures and laugh. But damn, that sh!t looks good. 

Not a fan of the windows and the symbols though


----------



## miahallen (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm an American living in Japan...hence my decision to integrate a cultural touch.
The symbols say "Water" on the top and "Wood" or "Tree" on the bottom.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Oct 8, 2011)

You're an artist!

How long will you be able to keep that desk clutter-free?


----------



## d44ve (Oct 8, 2011)

miahallen said:


> Thanks guys, I'm an American living in Japan...hence my decision to integrate a cultural touch.
> The symbols say "Water" on the top and "Wood" or "Tree" on the bottom.



Clever


----------



## Altered (Oct 8, 2011)

Its so clean!!! 

 I can accept the glass/window but I am not a fan of the led water/wood symbols. A light glow from far inside would be enough to intrigue the unsuspecting eye. IMHO

Excellent job on the build.


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 9, 2011)

wow that looks pretty dam smart


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful  ! Compliments but it is too easy, you're out of the construction rules imposed by a standard case


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2011)

Ditto... it is really clean.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 10, 2011)

Is that real wood? That game me ideas, i have a mobo tray from MMods. And always wanted a case that could hold quad rads. That's looks great


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 11, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## miahallen (Oct 11, 2011)

The old portion of the dest is cheap partical board 

The add on stuff is pine


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it passively cooled?


----------



## miahallen (Oct 11, 2011)

Check the build log for details


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 11, 2011)

WoW 

Well done mate, that is really nice, really clean and really original.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 11, 2011)

I love creativity like this, awesome job man


----------



## SaiZo (Oct 11, 2011)

Now that is really cool.
Are that 3 rads or is it just one big one??


----------



## TIGR (Oct 11, 2011)

Is that a Deck Legend Ice? 

Also, which Samsung model is that? It looks like a 275T but I doubt you'd use that for gaming.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful. Your patience and knowledge have payed off.


----------



## andreawan (Oct 12, 2011)

totaly comfortable


----------



## miahallen (Oct 23, 2011)

TIGR said:


> Is that a Deck Legend Ice?
> 
> Also, which Samsung model is that? It looks like a 275T but I doubt you'd use that for gaming.



Sorry, missed this...its a 305T Plus


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad someone said that, I almost put my foot in my mouth.  Was gonna say that's super overkill for what appeared to be a 27 inch 1080p monitor, but it seems you know that   And to that I say...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh78T--ZUxY

Excellent work sir.


----------



## miahallen (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm planning to upgrade to 3 27" 1080p 3D monitors for some 3D Surround Vision.  But I'm waiting for the new "Lightboost" models to release (any day now).


----------



## TIGR (Oct 24, 2011)

How is the input lag on the 305T and what do you have to compare it to (always have to ask that last part since it's hard to judge input lag if you haven't compared it to something with very little)? Sorry to be off topic from the point of the thread—the build looks great—just curious.


----------



## miahallen (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a couple TN panels around the house and I cannot tell the difference in lag...but I'm not a hyper sensetive FPS gamer.


----------



## ibonbird (Nov 18, 2011)

very nice and clean up sir


----------



## Gambit389 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wowsers!......a feng shue rig.

This is innovation, the coolest pc I've ever seen.


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 18, 2011)

nice rig mate
but? temps? and scores/


----------



## miahallen (Nov 19, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> nice rig mate
> but? temps? and scores/



http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showpost.php?p=29296&postcount=69


----------



## stefanels (Nov 20, 2011)

AWESOME... It's a well made job...


----------



## EMChamp (Dec 7, 2011)

Really awesome build, never seen a desk with a built-in computer xD. 

Is the stuff at the bottom of the case that the PSU/HDD is resting on the rubber mat people use to hold their pots/dishes in place oO? I am surprised that stuff can withstand the temperatures a PSU/HDD can generate. Unless PSUs run cooler than I thought, I always assumed they ran hot though.


----------

